# 1.5yo hatchling brought in a "friend" this morning! I think eggs are already within m



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

*1.5yo hatchling brought in a "friend" this morning! I think eggs are already within m*

New to the site and today I have an issue, but I'll provide a backstory to present issue. 

My guy rescued a fresh hatchling and an egg in January 2017, from an A.C. unit that was getting removed from a residence. He moved the nest while doing the job, but the parents never returned, hence the rescue. The fresh hatch was ugly, so that became it's name. Ug, for short. The egg hatched during the night, so "Duck" was born, short for duckling. Ug and Duck grew well under our first time pigeon parenting. At 4 months of age, Duck flew out with Ug, but only Ug returned. 

Now, Ug has lived IN our Florida room (screened in room) with the door always kept open for freedom (we hoped) and has always returned. Ug is very domesticated...loves to be held and snuggled and even will play with us. I've always thought Ug was a girl that never layed eggs. Well, this morning I'm thinking differently. 

Early (8am) I hear Ug throwing a coo'ing fit like she was being pestered by something...like the blue jay that visits daily to eat the larger seeds Ug tosses to the side bc she's picky on her seed she will eat. Anyway, I peek out and see a new white pigeon sitting with Ug on her roost, and Ug in her corner where she often sleeps, but throwing a verbal fit. 

I keep a watch here and there and it hit me. Ug is a he...not a she...and the new wild white pigeon already dropped eggs in Ugs bed and Ugs fit was him doing his "thing" in fertilization. Ug has been on top of them all morning...another hint she is a he....day sitting. 

I walked out there to add seed to the dish and Ug flew to me and landed on me...coo'd in the typically friendly manner and flew right back to the corner next to the new visitor. The new pigeon wasn't excited to see me, but stayed put watching me closely. I then changed the water for bathing and drinking, thinking it may be needed even more so. Surprised this wild one isn't flying off or making a fuss. 

So the question, which I've seen posted about dove, is can we move the roost to outside without having them abandon the eggs? We could tolerate Ug keeping home inside there, but a full family, well...its a bit more pooh. We would recreate the roost to the deck at same height, an area Ug often sits with us at when we are outside.

If it's too late, then we will do a roost move after the family gets feathers and start flight. But still create the other outside to encourage the next nest there. 

I won't demand a relay, even though I know these were just put out this morning. I'm kind of proud of Ug for finally becoming a bird after one and half years...I thought he would always be a human with feathers.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

For reference on current situation. Ug is the dark gray blur fussing in 'his' bed area. Remember...very domesticated. The visitor is the white pigeon on the right. I took this picture standing in the same room as them. The new wild one stays, just very alert. I can't imagine she's excited about her new possible living arrangements that have humans in the shared space.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

Correction...2.5 yo! Time flies when you're having fun! I was just corrected by my guy.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Neither bird should be allowed to fly free. Ug is too tame and the white one is most likely an escaped domestic. I’d just replace their eggs with fakes. There’s no need for more pigeons.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

bootface said:


> Neither bird should be allowed to fly free. Ug is too tame and the white one is most likely an escaped domestic. I’d just replace their eggs with fakes. There’s no need for more pigeons.


You think she's an escaped domestic? I hadn't considered that. 

Replacing the eggs isn't a horrible thought, but keeping what might be lost, is. 

We will run out for fake eggs, not sure I can find them that small, or make a couple if need be. We will keep the door open, but post ads of the find in places...if she stays, she stays. I know Ug isn't one to leave for long...she may decide to go home on her own also. 

You gave me something to consider that I hadn't before. Thank you.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

*She's banded*

We have gotten close enough a number of times now to see and photo a band. After many pics, we acquired the full band info and looked up the owner. 

We have sent the club a message on their form and awaiting contact from them. In the meantime, we will care for her until we hear back.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If your pigeon is allowed to fly freely like that, a predator will eventually get him. A hawk could even come in after him.
Where are you.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> If your pigeon is allowed to fly freely like that, a predator will eventually get him. A hawk could even come in after him.
> Where are you.


Very south Florida. He's had a hawk issue last year and learned to fly into the Florida room. The hawk did not continue after him, but frightened him enough to not leave for a flight for 3 months. 

We are thinking a hawk may have distracted his new friend and she feels safe spending a bit of resting time here. Her pooh isn't the best and skinny compared to our boy. 

She's resting now, on his head, and seems content, yet very alert. Still haven't heard from the club that owns her band. We thankfully have plenty of seed in variety for her, and a high roost, with a boy smitten over her. 

She has taken 2 short flights with Ug today, and returned with him. She went out the door onto the deck once solo and right back inside. She tucks her wings in as she navigates the door each time, indicating unfamiliar with flying in a space of a door frame, and she's small compared to Ug. 

I hope nothing ever harms Ug, but his freedom is his. We love him, but wish a bird life for him. Hand raising him has limited his ability, sadly. I would like to think he survived Hurricane Irma bc we boarded him in safely. We took a direct hit with big damage...he was stressed, kept company, and safe. He was a part of our evac plan....cage ready and all...but we stayed and he was the only bird for days In the sky. He is much loved, and greater respected. I swear he flew to me to let her know I was ok to entrust.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

*Profile pic*

My profile pic is of her, in front of Ug. She's a beautiful girl. We are happy to home her for the time...sadly Ug will likely lose her back to her rightful owner. But we will at least get her hydrated and fed well so she's back to health...poor girl has some bad poohs. Not sure of mites, and we will tend to any parasites as needed. She's safe even with open door policy.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3 about vulnerability to predators. The two make a lovely pair. Would keep them safe.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Agree with Jay3 about vulnerability to predators. The two make a lovely pair. Would keep them safe.


We had closed the door when we left and at night. His sister (thinking we has genders backwards) didn't even like the cage door closed. We were successful in her wild return. Ug still has his cage out there for added protection. I understand a concern and thankful for the concern. On the same note, getting in isn't as simple as one would think. Even in a closed door/cage situation, the poisoness frogs are of risk. The space allows for safety. I doubt Ug would allow anything to happen to his new girl...outside invasion is slim to nil in setup...except he is allowing her to sleep on his head. Ug's in love. Lol


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Agree with Jay3 about vulnerability to predators. The two make a lovely pair. Would keep them safe.


You just gave feeding peas as advice to another poster (I'm posting here so not to distract from op) ....would peas benefit our guest? She's eating seed (I know this bc she's eating the larger seeds Ug won't touch) so I know she has intake now...but pooh was very runny. Last pooh is thicker, but discolored to what I consider "normal". I want her healthy again, especially for a return home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A new bird should never be allowed with your bird. Even if you were to buy a bird and bring it in, they should be quarantined for 30 days before letting them near your other bird. You never know what illness they may be carrying, and many have had lost their birds due to serious illness from bringing in a new bird. Many things are very contagious.

Also, he won't be happy for long as a single bird if the owner of the new bird should take it back. 
I'm surprised the hawk didn't fly in. They have gone into smaller openings to get into lofts where they have killed half of the birds. The next one may.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Whatever she might have, Ug is exposed already. Quarantining is always best but it sounds like Ug already has spent time with her. Sounds like he has found himself a mate. Does the female have a band?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Whatever she might have, Ug is exposed already. Quarantining is always best but it sounds like Ug already gas spent time with her. Sounds like he has found himself a mate. Does the female have a band?


The more time spent together, the more the chances of picking up something the other bird has. I do understand that you would hate to bother them by keeping separate, but wanted to let the poster know that. If they ever bring in a new bird for him, then it should be quarantined, just to make sure. And yes, they said that the bird does have a band and they contacted the club, so the owner may want the new bird back anyway. Which would be sad, as he would lose his new mate and be alone again.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If the new birds owner claims her, i hope Ug will still get a mate...quarantined first of course. He sounds like he really wants a friend.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with you cwebster. It would be very sad if he loses his new friend. If that does happen then it would really be best to get him another mate. A lone pigeon is very lonely.
Maybe they won't want him back. I would ask them if I could keep the bird. Doesn't hurt to ask. Maybe offer to pay for it.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Whatever she might have, Ug is exposed already. Quarantining is always best but it sounds like Ug already has spent time with her. Sounds like he has found himself a mate. Does the female have a band?


We did find a band once she allowed us close enough. Ten pics later we had a full band ID. We sent the club she belongs to a message yesterday, but haven't gotten a response back yet. 

Yes, Ug brought her home so there wouldn't have been a way to quarantine no matter. 

Today she's been even closer. Ug and I will pet and play on the table in front of her. She watches and has come down 3 times really close. The last time I could have grabbed her, but no sense in alarming her...let it happen on her terms when she chooses. 

They took a flight today, briefly, and found me up in their roost doing some checking. I saw no parasites left behind there, and know Ug is still clear...loves the feathers ruffled and skin checked. 

We went out for some added seeds today since she has a harder beak and appears to prefer the larger seeds that Ug doesn't like. 

We are calling her Babygirl for now, until we hear back. Maybe messages are not checked on weekends?

We discussed some "what if's", and agreed she isn't ours. If anything, she seems to belong to Ug, even if only for the time. The bird is head over talons for her.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If no one claims her hope you can briefly quarantine Babygirl and get a vet check.sounds like Ug has picked a mate.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The hardness of the beak has nothing to do with the seeds they choose. They don't shell or chew them, but just swallow them. Many very young birds start on the medium and larger seeds. A lot of what they prefer has to do with what they are used to. Given time to try different things they will eat them. It's also healthier for them to get used to a greater variety.


----------



## Patmara (Jul 6, 2018)

Our boy has captured the attention of a wayward girl. Eggs dropped by her, and they have been attentive to the eggs, as expected. I will admit, our boy was a lazy nest builder, but she doesn't seem to mind...we just know we have challenges. 

The owner contacted us, and she's been missing in exercise for 3 months...3 states away. (If not more, she was out of NC, and we are the Keys, nearly.) We offered babies, denied bc our boy is a tamed feral. Chalked up to a loss. The girl isn't a loss...she's a gem. 

So, babies to come. She appears content on staying, I'm certain her eggs play a huge deciding factor. Our vet did a home visit, trimmed some hooves (we have a rescue pig) and a check on the two pigeons. He said the pooh appears clean, and samples taken. She is skinny, but we have added supplement, and she is agreeing to it. Mites and lice treated in the nesting area, and he will be back in a week for another home visit to check her. 

So, we seem to have an expanding family and know the off spring won't be handled...but kept free...since they are a mix and nobody will seem to desire them. We know taking the eggs is an option, but we won't this time and have ordered fake eggs for the future.


----------

